# Today is Oatmeal Cookie Bake Day



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Jack Frost had everything outdoors covered this A M and the house is cold so that's when she bakes, maybe just to warm the kitchen. These are made using a hand written recipe from 50 years ago. There's no store bought cookies that will ever match these.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful!!! 
Judy just made a batch of no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies last night. I think I gained 5 pounds. lol


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Raisins?

Will she share her recipe?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Judy just made a batch of no bake chocolate oatmeal cookies last night. I think I gained 5 pounds. lol


When the 3 kids were home i had to be first in line to get a no bake.:vs_mad:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Raisins?
> 
> Will she share her recipe?


 Sure recipes are available, but i was just informed it was modified just a little and i would be surprised if she didn't.


No raisins, but a few chocolate chips, and pecans to enhance the oatmeal.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Raisins?
> 
> Will she share her recipe?


 OK, these are the ingredients for this batch but that's subject to change with every batch from her kitchen. She said you guys will know what to mix, soften first etc. add last and bake til done at what temp.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior,
Those are gourmet with coconut an pecans. Daughter already left the store so I’ll have to wait to buy ingredients. I’ll let you know


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Eating the raw CC oatmeal cookie dough from the refrigerator before mom could cook them was our version of no bake. And there one had to be quick.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter said she never knew how many cho chips were really suppose to be in Cho chip cookies till she left home an made her own......because I ate so many out of the bag. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not certain whether it was the pizza or the cookies but i sure hope there's no shortage of Rolaids.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior
Be careful how you phrase that. You didn’t need Rolaids because of the cookies and pizza......it’s because they were so good you ate too much


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Change the Chocolate chips to Butterscotch chips instead, and you have my favorite "Oatmeal Scotchies". 

Best eaten right from the oven, still warm, and goes down so good, with a glass of whole milk.

Not the store bought stuff, WHOLE milk.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Change the Chocolate chips to Butterscotch chips instead, and you have my favorite "Oatmeal Scotchies".
> 
> Best eaten right from the oven, still warm, and goes down so good, with a glass of whole milk.
> 
> ...


I'll mention the Butterscotch to the wife for the next batch but i ain't going back to milking a 7 gallon/day Holstein to get fresh whole milk no matter how good it was.:surprise:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'll mention the Butterscotch to the wife for the next batch but i ain't going back to milking a 7 gallon/day Holstein to get fresh whole milk no matter how good it was.:surprise:


Now that is a COW! I don't know if I could handle fresh milk now days. Back when I was a kid, that is all we had and I loved it. But, if the cow got into wild onions we just ate a bit of onion and the onion taste was gone. lol Bitter weed was another story, no way to drink that. I now realize that the raw milk tastes like the cows breath.

I know about the Rolaids, I smoked a rack of St Louis ribs and had the left overs last night.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, show your wife. Daughter made her cookies today and they’re scrumptious.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Doing a little calculating. She said that recipe made about 72 cookies, so eating 2 / day i can't get a new batch with the Butterscotch chips for 36 days so i'm gonna step it up to 3 cookies / day.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Doing a little calculating. She said that recipe made about 72 cookies, so eating 2 / day i can't get a new batch with the Butterscotch chips for 36 days so i'm gonna step it up to 3 cookies / day.


I'd stack 5-6 in a tall glass, and fill it with milk, let them soak a little, and stir it up with a long spoon, and eat it right out of the glass.

Pecan shortbreads, are great that way also.:devil3:


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, who eats 2 cookies a day? Daughter said last night to tell you how much she loves these. After she baked them Sunday there were 30 left. 

We’re all or nothing gals.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being we were out of those home baked - -scones-short cake thingies - - or whatever those were called, I got a _NOT SO BRIGHT_ idea to warm a couple of those cookies from the freezer, pop in a bowl and add ice cream and strawberries. YUCK :vs_mad:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior,
Sounds ok. What didn’t you like about it!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior,
> Sounds ok. What didn’t you like about it!


It just didn't come close to being equal to those -scones-short cake thingies. Difficult to describe. I like the cookies with milk or ice cream so it had to be the strawberries not mixing well, so i'll save the berries to just top my ice cream.:smile:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, We have wonderful strawberry fields here. Also an annual festival. Flats of strawberries at great prices. 

I used to like picking them, the smell of strawberries in the air, the warm sun and the bees humming.

A side note: finally was able to buy local celery. Crisp, dark green and flavorful. Celery in stores this winter looked old.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Senior, We have wonderful strawberry fields here. Also an annual festival. Flats of strawberries at great prices.
> 
> I used to like picking them, the smell of strawberries in the air, the warm sun and the bees humming.
> 
> A side note: finally was able to buy local celery. Crisp, dark green and flavorful. Celery in stores this winter looked old.


 Don't we wish that here on strawberries. My wife would have the freezer half full.


We usually get fairly good celery but i'm still peeling the floss strings from it and filling the trough with peter pan or jiff.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Strings are extra fiber. Ever try filling with cream cheese? Soon we’ll have Florida watermelon then local corn from Zellwood. 

I think I’d trade it all for some good tomatoes.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well you got me, the cookie dough is in the refrigerator cooling. Cooling helps them stay plump instead of flattening. I don't know how long I can wait.

These are oatmeal raisin.

I'm bad

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, They’re almost a health food. Protein in the egg in the batter. Raisins have iron, oats have fiber & protein. 

Eat and enjoy. :wink2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Unfortunately all of the primary ingredients have too many carbs, but right now I have stopped counting, and testing my sugar. Just needed something to enjoy.

And these are good, already cooked a dozen and ate them. However, they did not lay down as I remember, Hmmm. Taste was correct but the ball of dough cooked just as I placed it on the cookie sheet. Something was different so I pulled out Quaker's and Mom's receipts and compared. Don't know how I missed the difference before but Quaker calls for 3 cups of oats while Mom uses 2. Next batch I'll go with Mom.

Nice when a treat comes with memories of Mom. Actually just about anything I do in the kitchen reminds me of her.

Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bud, same here about my mom. Later I’ll show you some of her utensils I still use and cherish.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Bud, same here about my mom. Later I’ll show you some of her utensils I still use and cherish.


My memories go back even to my great grandmother.

And I too still have some utensils, pans, and stuff from her .


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed, you were so fortunate to know your great grandmother.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Strings are extra fiber. Ever try filling with cream cheese? Soon we’ll have Florida watermelon then local corn from Zellwood.
> 
> I think I’d trade it all for some good tomatoes.



Funny, I tried to buy canned tomatoes today & there were none! So I had to buy fresh tomatoes. Ironic. We had Roma tomatoes and beefsteak tomatoes that weren't quite ripe. Maybe from Chile. I usually never buy canned.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Funny, I tried to buy canned tomatoes today & there were none! So I had to buy fresh tomatoes. Ironic. We had Roma tomatoes and beefsteak tomatoes that weren't quite ripe. Maybe from Chile. I usually never buy canned.


Off topic but: As a food would you think canned is safer at present than fresh?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Off topic but: As a food would you think canned is safer at present than fresh?



I don't eat much canned stuff. I would think just washing fresh produce would work, but, I don't have any data. Cooking should kill it. As to meat, we should be careful with meat anyway. Good point though. I've been buying those pre-made salads. . .o.0


I wonder how effective the natural disinfectants in salad dressing would be. Vinegar = acid. Sugar is also a natural preservative.


Since research shows it dies in about 3hrs on surfaces you could just leave it that long, in addition to washing.


I'll check. . .


Edit- Just what you need on an Oatmeal Cookie thread!
From 5/1/2020



https://www.webmd.com/lung/how-long-covid-19-lives-on-surfaces


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Edit- Just what you need on an Oatmeal Cookie thread!
> From 5/1/2020
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, the cookie jar is about empty. :smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Change the Chocolate chips to Butterscotch chips instead, and you have my favorite "Oatmeal Scotchies".
> 
> Best eaten right from the oven, still warm, and goes down so good, with a glass of whole milk.
> 
> ...


 I believe you're right. Tried the Butterscotch _- Scotchies_ - today but i may request just a tad of finely chopped pecan in the next batch in a couple of months because there were several dozen in this batch.


EDIT: EDIT:


UH OH, I kind of screwed up. I was just informed the Scotchies have about a cup of finely chopped pecans. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh you scoundrel you, if we were closer together, I'd be there Arm wreslin, my share.:devil3:

Pecans sound great as an addition.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pecans make a lot of foods taste better in my opinion. That's why i buy 12-15 lbs. every fall.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Those are leap year cookies, my wife makes me some every 4 years.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> Those are leap year cookies, my wife makes me some every 4 years.


What's with that, My grandmother, made sure that I was well trained in the culinary arts.

She stated loudly several times " No grandson of mine is going to grow up not knowing how to cook." 

I guarantee you it has came in handy many times. :devil3:


ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yea, I can cook. But I do buildings, grounds and transportation, my wife does cooking. She is in her glory when cooking for others.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SS, not looking at your cookie photos! I have a checkup next month so waited till last minute to go on starvation diet. I leave his office an get a pizza to eat in the car on the way home.

It’s like cheating on a test.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> SS, not looking at your cookie photos! I have a checkup next month so waited till last minute to go on starvation diet. I leave his office an get a pizza to eat in the car on the way home.
> 
> It’s like cheating on a test.


I've re-scheduled so many appointments it's looking like i may need to print more re-schedule excuses so i'm not sent to the principal's office.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas 
does that mean you oil squeaking hinges, mow and take dog to vet? :wink2:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Old Thomas
> does that mean you oil squeaking hinges, mow and take dog to vet? :wink2:


Yea, kinda like that. Except my wife hates animals, so no dog. Over an acre of lawn, a farm an hour from home in NY, 5 cars and a place in FL never leave me bored. I also mow 17 lawns for our son, ranging from small to several acres. No time to make cookies but plenty of time to eat them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

No, you wouldn’t have time with all that.


----------

